# Steam: 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht für Steam-Spiele - mit Fallstricken



## MichaelBonke (18. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht für Steam-Spiele - mit Fallstricken* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht für Steam-Spiele - mit Fallstricken


----------



## BiJay (18. März 2015)

*facepalm*


----------



## Van83 (18. März 2015)

Also ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem ich das Spiel installieren möchte, kann ich es auch nicht mehr zurück geben. Und die 14 Tage gelten für den Einkaufskorb oder wie?  Ne falsch.. beim Kauf des Spieles ist das Rückgaberecht verwirkt. Das ist natürlich eine feine Sache wenn man  ganze 14 Tage dafür Zeit hat - oder nicht.


----------



## Cybertrigger (18. März 2015)

Man kann doch garnichts dort kaufen ohne den nutzungsbestimmungen zu zu stimmen, das bedeutet doch wiederrum wenn man etwas kauft kann man es nicht umtauschen.
Alles in allem kann man dann doch garnicht sein Spiel zurück geben, weil ohne Kauf keine rückgabe.
Es kann gut sein das ich das falsch verstehe.


----------



## schokoeis (18. März 2015)

Ne verstehst alles richtig, mit dem Klick auf Kaufen, der erst geht wenn du die Nutzungsbestimmungen akzeptierst, verzichtest du auf das 'Rückgaberecht'... es ändert sich also genau nichts.


----------



## MichaelBonke (18. März 2015)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich anfangs auch Probleme mit dem Verständnis hatte und in Teilen auch nach wie vor habe. 
Mit so viel Dreistigkeit seitens Valve hatte ich ehrlich gesagt schlicht nicht gerechnet.
So wie ich das jetzt sehe, ist das Ganze einfach nur eine gewaltige Farce: Valve versucht damit anscheinend eine EU-Verbraucherschutzrichtlinie (das Widerrufsrecht betreffend) zu unterlaufen. 

Das ist natürlich nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung zum Thema. 
Wollen wir hoffen, dass sich das Ganze noch irgendwann als Fehler herausstellt.


----------



## Cybertrigger (18. März 2015)

Ich fand den Text der im Bild überhalb der News war verständlicher als das was als Text in der News steht.
Wenn sich im Endeffekt eh garnichts ändert ist das eh nur heisse Luft.

Da ja Steam registriert wie lange man ein Spiel gespielt hat wäre verständlich wenn es eine z.b. eine Stunde gewährt als maximal Spielzeit.
In den meisten fällen findet man in der ersten Stunde heraus ob das spiel auch gut läuft  oder in einem unspielbaren Zustand ist.


----------



## Loosa (18. März 2015)

Dass eine Rückgabe nur möglich ist solange man das Spiel noch nicht gestartet hat würde mir ja noch eingehen. Sonst könnte man so ziemlich jedes Spiel kaufen, durchspielen und dann zurück geben. Handy- oder Internetanbieter machen das ja ähnlich: sobald man den neuen Service in Anspruch nimmt verfällt das Rückgaberecht.

Aber so ergibt das irgendwie gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Fanblade (18. März 2015)

ich hab in einem anderen forum gelesen das man es nur zurück geben kann wenn man es noch nicht downloadet hat und gespielt


----------



## Finest-06 (18. März 2015)

Das Ganze klingt irgendwie, als hätte ich sich das "Der Postillon" ausgedacht...


----------



## Batze (18. März 2015)

Komm ich mir jetzt verarscht vor oder stellt mich Valve als Vollidioten hin?
Also so eine Dreistigkeit, wenn das denn so stimmen sollte, ist schon wirklich abgebrüht.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (18. März 2015)

Mit der Origin's  Spiele-Zufriedenheitsgarantie kann man Spiele innerhalb einer Woche nach dem Kauf zurückgeben. Man kann das Spiel in der Zeit sogar anspielen, dann verkürzt sich das Rückgaberecht ab diesem Zeitpunkt allerdings auf 24 Stunden. Da könnte sich Valve mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Vordack (18. März 2015)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich anfangs auch Probleme mit dem Verständnis hatte und in Teilen auch nach wie vor habe.
> Mit so viel Dreistigkeit seitens Valve hatte ich ehrlich gesagt schlicht nicht gerechnet.
> So wie ich das jetzt sehe, ist das Ganze einfach nur eine gewaltige Farce: Valve versucht damit anscheinend eine EU-Verbraucherschutzrichtlinie (das Widerrufsrecht betreffend) zu unterlaufen.
> 
> ...



Genau so lese ich das auch. In den AGBs steht daß man Rückgaberecht hat, aber in einem Text den man VOR den Kauf noch zustimmen muss wird dieses Rückgaberecht annuliert. Es ändert sich für den Kunden nichts, außer daß er einmal mehr irgendwo ein Häkchen setzen und zustimmen muss. Es gibt ja nicht mal die Option zu kaufen OHNE zuzustimmen


----------



## belakor602 (18. März 2015)

Das ist jetzt ein Witz oder? Das ist doch nur ne Farce, was rückgeben wenn man es gar nicht gekauft hat? Außerdem zahlt man erst wenn man auf Purchase klickt, es findet gar kein Kauf statt!
Das ist doch nur ein blatanter Versuch Verbraucherschutzgesetze zu umgehen. Ein ziemlich schlechter noch dazu, glaub kaum dass das durchgehen wird. Es wird aber die Sache ne Zeit lang hinauszögern, Zeit genung um sich die nächste Farce auszudenken...

Schon krass so was! Echt schwach Valve


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (18. März 2015)

Ich habe mal die Verbraucherzentrale (Bayern) über den Sachverhalt informiert und hoffe auf eine zeitnahe Stellungnahme.


----------



## Orzhov (18. März 2015)

Ist das jetzt arglistige Täuschung, ein Übersetzungsfehler, Servicewüste Internet, oder schonmal ein Probelauf für den 1. April?


----------



## BiJay (18. März 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt arglistige Täuschung, ein Übersetzungsfehler, Servicewüste Internet, oder schonmal ein Probelauf für den 1. April?


Nein, nur eine rechtliche Absicherung für Valve.


----------



## Rabowke (18. März 2015)

Ich fürchte aber fast, dass es *rechtlich* nicht zu beanstanden ist ...


----------



## LOX-TT (18. März 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Nein, nur eine rechtliche Absicherung für Valve.



wenn das Gegenteil nicht mal eintreffen wird  der Verbraucherschutz wird die Verarschung (nichts anderes ist es am Ende) wohl kaum so witzig finden.

Und auch wenn ich nichts gegen Valve habe ansonsten, aber hier würde ich es ihnen gönnen, wenn sie für den Witz in Dosen hier eine auf den Deckel bekommen. Die Aktion ist, harmlos ausgedrückt, ganz schön frech.


----------



## Rabowke (18. März 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Nein, nur eine rechtliche Absicherung für Valve.



Es ist keine rechtliche *Absicherung*, sondern ein Winkelzug, um sich dem Rückgaberecht eben nicht zu beugen bzw. wenn zwei Parteien übereinstimmend darauf verzichten, und so. Übereinstimmende Willenserklärung sei hier erwähnt.


----------



## BiJay (18. März 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ist keine rechtliche *Absicherung*, sondern ein Winkelzug, um sich dem Rückgaberecht eben nicht zu beugen bzw. wenn zwei Parteien übereinstimmend darauf verzichten, und so. Übereinstimmende Willenserklärung sei hier erwähnt.


Ich meinte es im folgendem Sinne: Wenn jemand sich auf sein Widerrufsrecht in einem Streit mit Valve bezieht, dass sie dann eine Absicherung mithilfe dieser Klause haben. Rechtens ist es wohl schon, da man durchaus mit einer Erklärung auf sein Widerrufsrecht verzichten darf. Natürlich bin ich hier kein Fachmann. Einfach mal auf die Antwort des Verbraucherschutzes warten.


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2015)

Das Ding ist total link und soll das Fernabsatzgesetz auf eine linke Tour umgehen.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. März 2015)

Viel heiße Luft um nix 

Accountgebundene Spiele sind nachwievor vom Verkauf ausgeschlossen nur mal zur Info und es ändert sich überhaupt nix zu früher.
Valve bewegt sich nachwievor im Rahmen des Gesetzes 

Mit dieser Änderung wurde aber auch etwas positives eingefügt was wiederrum hier keinerlei Beachtung geschenkt wird.

Auch wenn ihr die neue SSA nicht zustimmt kann man auf seine Spiele zugreifen. Das war damals nämlich nicht der Fall und man musste die neue Bedingung akzeptieren um Steam nutzen zu können.
Logischerweise muss man die neuen Bestimmungen akzeptieren wenn man neue Spiele kaufen möchte.

Aber es war vollkommen absehbar dass die Kritik ausbrechen wird


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2015)

Nee falsch. Es geht nicht um den Verkauf von Gebrauchtspielen. Les mal richtig. Es geht darum, wenn ich eine Ware bestelle und über Telefon/Internet kaufe (sprich ohne vorher anzuschauen wie in einem Laden) habe ich nach deutscher Gesetzgebung ein 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz. Das streicht Valve im gleichen Atemzug. Angenommen ich kaufe ein Spiel für 50 EUR. Installiere es und trotz Einhaltung der Systemvorraussetzungen läuft das Spiel nicht oder hat Bugs ohne Ende. Hätte ich das Recht auf Rückgabe und Geldrückerstattung nach Fernabsatzgesetz innerhalb der 14 Tage. Valve umgeht daß indem es Dir beim Kauf ein Fetzen unter die Nase hält, wo Du Deine eigenen Rechte mit dem Kauf streichst und wenn das Game nicht funktioniert oder nur extrem eingeschränkt dumm aus der Wäsche schaust.


----------



## BiJay (18. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Viel heiße Luft um nix
> 
> Accountgebundene Spiele sind nachwievor vom Verkauf ausgeschlossen nur mal zur Info und es ändert sich überhaupt nix zu früher.
> Valve bewegt sich nachwievor im Rahmen des Gesetzes
> ...



Und da haben wir auch wieder den Steam-Lover, der bei jeder Steam-News das Positive sehen will. Klar ändert sich nichts wirklich für den Kunden, aber es wäre eine super Chance gewesen, dass Valve mal dem Kunden entgegen kommt und ein ähnliches Rückgaberecht wie bei Origin anbietet. Aber nein, Valve bleibt weiterhin kundenunfreundlich, sogar kurz nach dem Fall mit dem schlecht bewerteten Kundensupport.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. März 2015)

Valve umgeht gar nix... nochmal

EU-Richtlinie 2011/83/EU Artikel 16 m

Die  Mitgliedstaaten sehen bei Fernabsatzverträgen und außerhalb von  Geschäftsräumen geschlossenen Verträgen kein Widerrufsrecht nach den  Artikeln 9 bis 15 vor, wenn

m) digitale Inhalte geliefert werden,  die nicht auf einem körperlichen Datenträger geliefert werden, wenn die  Ausführung mit vorheriger ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers  und seiner Kenntnisnahme, dass er hierdurch sein Widerrufsrecht  verliert, begonnen hat.

In Deutschland wurde daraus dann § 356 Abs. 5 BGB nF

“Das  Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einem Vertrag über die Lieferung von nicht  auf einem körperlichen Datenträger befindlichen digitalen Inhalten auch  dann, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags begonnen hat,  nachdem der Verbraucher

- ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrages vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist beginnt, und
-  seine Kenntnis davon bestätigt hat, dass er durch seine Zustimmung mit  Beginn der Ausführung des Vertrages sein Widerrufsrecht verliert.“

Valve nutzt nur die Gesetze aus die ihm vorgegeben werden.

Edit: Lustige Situation.. Viele wollten dass sich Valve an das Gesetz hält und wenn sie es machen dann ist Valve trotzdem der Böse 
Frust sollte man hier eher bei den Gesetzgebern auslassen denn Valve hält sich dran was vorgegeben wird. Sie müssen es sogar.

Wer denkt dass Valve hier absichtlich gegen das Gesetz verstößt der lebt doch in einer Traumwelt.


----------



## Atuan (18. März 2015)

Finest-06 schrieb:


> Das Ganze klingt irgendwie, als hätte ich sich das "Der Postillon" ausgedacht...


Absolut! Ein 14tägiges Rückgaberecht, so lange man das Spiel nicht gekauft hat  Das ist großartige Satire!


----------



## Amosh (18. März 2015)

> Valve Software scheint es mit seiner gerade erst kürzlich angekündigten Service-Offensive tatsächlich ernst zu meinen, wenn auch nur halbgar.



Also ganz ehrlich. So wirklich von Service kann man nicht sprechen, denn ändern tut sich dadurch gar nichts. ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (18. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wer denkt dass Valve hier absichtlich gegen das Gesetz verstößt der lebt doch in einer Traumwelt.



Ähh, es ist definitiv kein *Verstoß*, wenn ein Unternehmen sich *freiwillig* kulant gegenüber seinen Kunden verhält.

Das schreibe ich aber in erster Linie nicht als Erklärung für Dich, sondern für andere, vielleicht durch Dein grob-blödsinniges Geschreibsel verunsicherte User. 
Bei Deinem hochgradig ausgeprägten Fanatismus ist schon lange Hopfen und Malz verloren, fürchte ich.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. März 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ähh, es ist definitiv kein *Verstoß*, wenn ein Unternehmen sich *freiwillig* kulant gegenüber seinen Kunden verhält.


Jedes Unternehmen hält sich immer so streng wie möglich an die Gesetze und Valve tut dies ebenso. Was hier Kulanz verloren hat versteh ich nicht ganz.



> Das schreibe ich aber in erster Linie nicht als Erklärung für Dich, sondern für andere, vielleicht durch Dein grob-blödsinniges Geschreibsel verunsicherte User.
> Bei Deinem hochgradig ausgeprägten Fanatismus ist schon lange Hopfen und Malz verloren, fürchte ich.



Und wieso werde ich jetzt hier angegriffen wenn ich euch schwarz-auf-weiß die neuen Gesetze zitiert habe?
Was hat meine Zufriedenheit mit Valve/Steam damit zu tun dass die Gesetzgeber solch "kundenunfreundliche" Gesetze rausbringen?

Ich bin sachlich und schütze hier niemanden. Aber wenn sich Valve hier an die Gesetze hält die ihm gegeben werden dann sehe ich keinen Grund mich hier künstlich aufzuregen.
Keine Kulanz? Ok schade. Aber das kann nicht die Basis einer Diskussion sein... Indem du mich hier wieder ins Rampenlicht rückst ändert sich gar nix an der Situation dass
Valve sich nachwievor im Rahmen des Gesetzes bewegt.

Eher sieht man hier wiedermal dass sachliche Beiträge mit Fanatismus Vorwürfen kleingeredet werden nur weil ich mich nicht einem künstlichen Shitstorm anschließe.


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2015)

Weil Valve die Leute mit der neuen Regelung verarscht. Hätten die es belassen wie es war. Aber so ist das ein Treppenwitz schlechthin.


----------



## USA911 (18. März 2015)

Cybertrigger schrieb:


> Wenn sich im Endeffekt eh garnichts ändert ist das eh nur heisse Luft.



Nein, heiße Luft ist das nicht. Wenn das so praktiziert wird und so die neue Regelung ist. Dann ist das eine absichtliche Verbrauchertäuschung. Es wird vorgetäuscht das ein Neuerworbenes 
Produkt bis zu 14 Tage zurück gegeben werden kann, allerdings nur wenn man den AGB nicht zustimmt. Denn um es zuerwerben müssen die AGB akzeptiert werden bei kauf und damit schließt man die Rückgabe automatisch aus.
Dies ist eine Leistungsvortäuschung, weil man nie die Leistung in anspruch nehmen kann.

Wenn es nicht sogar noch rechtlich einkassiert wird, weil für mich hier eine klare einseitige Bevorteilung für einen der Vertragspartner eingeführt wird.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jedes Unternehmen hält sich immer so streng wie möglich an die Gesetze und Valve tut dies ebenso. Was hier Kulanz verloren hat versteh ich nicht ganz.



Warum tu ich mir das an? 
Trotzdem, ein Versuch: Hierzulande gilt eine zweijährige Gewährleistungspflicht. Würde ein Hersteller *weniger* anbieten, dann würde er gegen dieses Gesetz verstoßen. Gewährt er aber _*freiwillig*_ mehr, dann ist das natürlich *kein *Gesetzesverstoß.
Verstehst Du denn nicht den Unterschied zwischen können, müssen und dürfen?



> Ich bin sachlich und schütze hier niemanden. Aber wenn sich Valve hier an die Gesetze hält die ihm gegeben werden dann sehe ich keinen Grund mich hier künstlich aufzuregen.
> Keine Kulanz? Ok schade. Aber das kann nicht die Basis einer Diskussion sein... Indem du mich hier wieder ins Rampenlicht rückst ändert sich gar nix an der Situation dass
> Valve sich nachwievor im Rahmen des Gesetzes bewegt.



Ich persönlich rege mich übrigens nicht über Valve aus. Ja, sie halten sich 100% an das Gesetz, das bestreite ich nicht und mache es ihnen nicht zum Vorwurf.
Was mich dagegen aufregt, ist, dass Du so einen Käse verzapfst von wegen "sie würden gegen Gesetze verstoßen, wenn sie es kundenfreundlicher handhaben würden."
*DAS, und nix anderes regt mich auf. *


----------



## doomkeeper (18. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weil Valve die Leute mit der neuen Regelung verarscht. Hätten die es belassen wie es war. Aber so ist das ein Treppenwitz schlechthin.



Valve verarscht hier niemanden. Siehe meinen Beitrag.
Wer hier verarscht sind die Gesetzgeber weil sie genau so eine Situation zulassen.

Statt weiter hier so heiße Luft um nix zu machen einfach die Gesetzauszüge nochmal durchlesen, tief durchatmen, verstehen und die Gesetzgeber dafür verantwortlich machen.
Klar hört es sich "doof" an aber genau das darf man laut dem Gesetz... Wer macht man jetzt denn dafür verantwortlich Valve oder den Gesetzgeber  

Es ändert sich rein gar nix und alles bleibt so wie es ist. Ergo: Eigentlich ist eben der "positive" Punkt dazugekommen dass man ohne die neue SSA Zustimmung trotzdem seinen Account weiternutzen darf.
Aber Clickbait Artikel zu schreiben um einen künstlichen Shitstorm herbeizurufen ist natürlich viel spannender.

Wer hier seine Emotionen nicht im Griff hat und den Bezug zur Sachlichkeit verliert ist selber schuld.
Valve hält sich an das neue Gesetz. Streng.. aber sie tun es.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. März 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Warum tu ich mir das an?
> Trotzdem, ein Versuch: Hierzulande gilt eine zweijährige Gewährleistungspflicht. Würde ein Hersteller *weniger* anbieten, dann würde er gegen dieses Gesetz verstoßen. Gewährt er aber _*freiwillig*_ mehr, dann ist das natürlich *kein *Gesetzesverstoß.
> Verstehst Du denn nicht den Unterschied zwischen können, müssen und dürfen?



Über Kulanz zu reden ist sinnlos und absolute Zeitverschwendung.



> Ich persönlich rege mich übrigens nicht über Valve aus. Ja, sie halten sich 100% an das Gesetz, das bestreite ich nicht und mache es ihnen nicht zum Vorwurf.
> Was mich dagegen aufregt, ist, dass Du so einen Käse verzapfst von wegen "sie würden gegen Gesetze verstoßen, wenn sie es kundenfreundlicher handhaben würden."
> *DAS, und nix anderes regt mich auf. *



Wo habe ich das geschrieben?

Hier wird so getan als ob Valve irgendwelche dubiosen Spielchen abzieht um sich vor dem neuem Gesetz zu drücken aber genau der Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Valve würde doch nicht absichtlich solche Mafiamethoden anwenden und ernste Schwierigkeiten provozieren.

Über mich aufzuregen bringt dir genau so wenig ^^
Eher würde ich mich an deiner Stelle über all die anderen aufregen weil sie Valve für diese Gesetzlücke kritisieren und schlimmere Sachen ablassen als ich... obwohl ich immer noch nicht weiß was ich so schlimmes geschrieben habe


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Ding ist total link und soll das Fernabsatzgesetz auf eine linke Tour umgehen.


Interessant, Valve umgeht also etwas das es seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr gibt


----------



## CptMonroe (18. März 2015)

Ähm das Fernabsatzgeschäft wurde nie abgeschaft nur so zur Info und umgehen kann man es auch nicht. Es war nie für Download Inhalte gültig


----------



## Kalumet (18. März 2015)

@doomkeeper:
Ich mache die Industrie & den Gesetzgeber für dieses schwachsinnige Kunden unfreundliche Gesetz verantwortlich. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die Industrie den Politikern (die davon eh keine Ahnung haben - wollen -) das Gesetz Wort für Wort (vor)geschrieben hat (wäre ja nicht das erste Mal).



> Valve würde doch nicht absichtlich solche Mafiamethoden anwenden und ernste Schwierigkeiten provozieren.



Nein Valve/Steam doch nicht, die sind doch die guten . Die haben den DRM Sch... doch Salonfähig gemacht, mit der Begründung den Wiederverkauf gebrauchter Spiele zu unterbinden, und nun gibt es Spiele in den Sales billiger, als sie es je gegeben hat  (nur verdient nun Steam immer daran).


----------



## Celerex (18. März 2015)

*Steam: 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht für Steam-Spiele - mit Fallstricken*

Hmm... soweit ich das nach ein wenig Recherche verstanden habe, ist das alles gesetzlich exakt so vorgegeben und legitim. Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, warum Steam das erst jetzt anwendet? Das Verbraucherschutzgesetz wurde dahingehend ja bereits am 13. Juni 2014 geändert und sollte doch ab dann ohne Übergangsphase für die gesamte EU gelten. Gerade Steam, die schon seit Jahren das Widerrufsrecht verteufeln, hätte hier doch sofort darauf eingehen können? Im Endeffekt ändert sich für die Kunden von Steam ja nichts, aber aus Sicht von den Betreibern verstehe ich die späte Änderung der AGB's nicht. Also es hat quasi keinen wirklichen Nutzen, außer dass es den durchschnittlichen Kunden verärgert. Oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## angelan (18. März 2015)

Das alles scheint rechtens, aber für die Kunden ist es ein Schlag ins Gesicht, eigentlich nur Verarsche.
Aber leider hat ja Valve fast ein Monopol, man kommt nicht um sie herum, daher haben sie gar keine Veranlassung auf den Kunden anders zu reagieren.
Die können uns den Stickefinger zeigen, weil sie es sich leisten können.

So langsam wird mir EA mit ihrer Rückgabemöglichkeit immer sympatischer.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. März 2015)

Kalumet schrieb:


> @doomkeeper:
> Ich mache die Industrie & den Gesetzgeber für dieses schwachsinnige Kunden unfreundliche Gesetz verantwortlich. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die Industrie den Politikern (die davon eh keine Ahnung haben - wollen -) das Gesetz Wort für Wort (vor)geschrieben hat (wäre ja nicht das erste Mal).


Das digitale Zeitalter bringt eben auch neue juristische Probleme mit ist doch selbstverständlich.

Ich gehöre z.b. heute zu denjenigen die sagen dass so eine Verkaufsoption mehr Nachteile als Vorteile erschaffen wird. Ganz einfach weil man es per Internet extrem ausnutzen kann u.a. weil ein Offlinemode vorhanden ist.
Möchte hier aber nicht wieder darüber diskutieren warum solch ein "Recht" gerade bei den heutigen lächerlichen PC Spielepreisen nicht mehr der Rede wert sein dürfte.

Einfach so Just for Fun so eine Option anzubieten würde alles durcheinander bringen und die Leute würden digitale Güter noch weniger wertschätzen als sie es heute eh schon tun.



> Nein Valve/Steam doch nicht, die sind doch die guten


Die bösen genau so wenig ^^


> Die haben den DRM Sch... doch Salonfähig gemacht


Nö. Es waren Publisher die auf Steam gesetzt haben und wir Konsumenten weil wir die Entscheidungen von der gesamten Branche mit unserem Geld finanziert haben.
Niemand hat die Hersteller gezwungen auf Steam zu setzen. Da man mit Steam aber wieder einen erfolgreichen Fuß im PC Sektor setzen konnte, haben eben alle ihre Spiele für Steam angeboten um Geld zu verdienen.



Celerex schrieb:


> Hmm... soweit ich das nach ein wenig Recherche verstanden habe, ist das alles gesetzlich exakt so vorgegeben und legitim. Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, warum Steam das erst jetzt anwendet? Das Verbraucherschutzgesetz wurde dahingehend ja bereits am 13. Juni 2014 geändert und sollte doch ab dann ohne Übergangsphase für die gesamte EU gelten. Gerade Steam, die schon seit Jahren das Widerrufsrecht verteufeln, hätte hier doch sofort darauf eingehen können? Klar, im Endeffekt ändert sich für die Kunden von Steam nichts, aber aus Sicht von den Betreibern verstehe ich die späte Änderung der AGB's nicht. Also es hat quasi keinen wirklichen Nutzen, außer dass es den durchschnittlichen Kunden verärgert. Oder habe ich da was übersehen?



Richtig. Die Änderung ist... dass es keine Änderung gibt und alles bleibt wie früher. Es gibt sogar eher eine Verbesserung in dem Sinne dass man trotz "Ablehnung" seine bisherigen Spiele spielen kann.
Früher musste man die neuen AGBs akzeptieren um in Steam reinkommen zu können.

Grob gesehen hat Valve hier eher etwas besseres geschaffen als früher  Aber mir ist klar dass das wieder in den falschen Hals genommen wird *duck und wegrenn* lol  
Rein sachlich gesehen haben sie mit diesem "Update" nix schlechtes gemacht sondern eher etwas verbessert und an das neue Gesetz angepasst.

Wie manch einer sich dabei fühlt ist leider unwichtig weil alles nachwievor im Rahmen des Gesetzes stattfindet, in dem sich Valve bewegen darf ohne etwas am Ökosystem ändern zu müssen.

Warum das Update so spät kommt? Ka. Solche Geschichten brauchen immer ihre Zeit.
Kann sogar sein dass Valve diesen Zusatz gar nicht reinschreiben musste aber es trotzdem sicherheitshalber gemacht hat um aus dem Schneider zu sein?

Wie gesagt sind vor allem accountgebundene Spiele nicht gleich mit digitalen Gütern gleichzusetzen. Solche Formulierungsspielchen gehören zum alltäglichen Wahnsinn jeder Branche.


----------



## kidou1304 (18. März 2015)

aber kann ich den kauf denn überhaupt zuende abwickeln ohne den Bestimmungen zuzustimmen? Wäre ja dämlich wenn nicht, weil das ganze mit der Rückgaberecht dann eh Blödsinn wäre Oo


----------



## Loosa (18. März 2015)

Kalumet schrieb:


> @doomkeeper:
> Ich mache die Industrie & den Gesetzgeber für dieses schwachsinnige Kunden unfreundliche Gesetz verantwortlich.



In vielen Fällen bietet die 14-Tages-Rücknahme dem Kunden einen Schutz. Dass man es sich eben nochmal überlegen kann wenn man etwas am Telefon oder im Internet bestellt hat. Super Sache. Damit sollte ja ursprünglich verhindert werden, dass man überrumpelt und einem Lebensversicherungen oder was immer aufgeschwatzt werden.

Aber es gibt eben auch Fälle in denen es im Interesse des Kunden ist auf dieses Recht zu verzichten. Wenn ich meinen Handytarif ändern möchte, weil ich zum Beispiel mehr Datenvolumen brauche, will ich nicht erst 14 Tage warten bis das umgestellt wird. Daher stimme ich zu auf das Rückgaberecht zu erzichten sobald ich den Service in Anspruch nehme.

Falls Valve wirklich volle 14 Tage Umtausch gewährleisten müsste würde es deren ganzes Verkaufsprinzip umhauen. Zu viele würden ein durchgespieltes Game einfach wieder zurückgeben. Oder es müsste dermaßen eingeschränkt sein, dass man 14 Tage lang maximal eine Stunde spielen könnte. Oder nicht speichern darf. Sicher nicht im Interesse des Spielers.

Wobei ich die Lösung jetzt zwar gesetzeskonform aber trotzdem blödsinnig finde. Auf die Rückgabe zu verzichten wäre auch leicht beim ersten Spielstart machbar. Oder meinetwegen bevor man es installiert, weil dabei ja auch schon Kosten entstehen.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. März 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> In vielen Fällen bietet die 14-Tages-Rücknahme dem Kunden einen Schutz. Dass man es sich eben nochmal überlegen kann wenn man etwas am Telefon oder im Internet bestellt hat. Super Sache. Damit sollte ja ursprünglich verhindert werden, dass einem Lebensversicherungen oder was immer aufgeschwatzt werden.
> 
> Aber es gibt eben auch Fälle in denen es im Interesse des Kunden ist auf dieses Recht zu verzichten. Wenn ich meinen Handytarif ändern möchte, weil ich zum Beispiel mehr Datenvolumen brauche, will ich nicht erst 14 Tage warten bis das umgestellt wird. Daher stimme ich zu auf das Rückgaberecht zu erzichten sobald ich den Service in Anspruch nehme.
> 
> ...



Offline Modus nicht vergessen.


----------



## Chronik (18. März 2015)

Für Kunden die diese Option nicht wollen, wäre es gut wenn Steam noch ein bsichen mit dem Preis nach unten geht, das Game also noch billiger wird!!!


----------



## Kalumet (18. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nö. Es waren Publisher die auf Steam gesetzt haben und wir Konsumenten weil wir die Entscheidungen von der gesamten Branche mit unserem Geld finanziert haben.
> Niemand hat die Hersteller gezwungen auf Steam zu setzen. Da man mit Steam aber wieder einen erfolgreichen Fuß im PC Sektor setzen konnte, haben eben alle ihre Spiele für Steam angeboten um Geld zu verdienen.



Wenn mein Erinnerungsvermögen mich nicht täuscht, hat Valve mit Half Live 2 mit DRM Accountbindung angefangen, und erst danach sind andere Publisher aufgesprungen (aber vielleicht irre ich mich da auch).

Als ob vor Steam die Publisher kein Geld mit PC-Spielen verdient haben, ich denke eher die kriegen den Hals nicht voll (so müßen sie dem Handel nichts abgeben).

Und so es ist eh "nur" der ehrliche der Dumme, von wegen Offline-Modus und so.


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> In vielen Fällen bietet die 14-Tages-Rücknahme dem Kunden einen Schutz. Dass man es sich eben nochmal überlegen kann wenn man etwas am Telefon oder im Internet bestellt hat. Super Sache. Damit sollte ja ursprünglich verhindert werden, dass man überrumpelt und einem Lebensversicherungen oder was immer aufgeschwatzt werden.
> 
> Aber es gibt eben auch Fälle in denen es im Interesse des Kunden ist auf dieses Recht zu verzichten. Wenn ich meinen Handytarif ändern möchte, weil ich zum Beispiel mehr Datenvolumen brauche, will ich nicht erst 14 Tage warten bis das umgestellt wird. Daher stimme ich zu auf das Rückgaberecht zu erzichten sobald ich den Service in Anspruch nehme.
> 
> ...



Eben. Spätestens wenn man merkt, daß das Game eben nicht läuft muß ein Umtausch drin sein. Es geht nicht darum, es für lau durchzuzocken.


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2015)

Kalumet schrieb:


> Wenn mein Erinnerungsvermögen mich nicht täuscht, hat Valve mit Half Live 2 mit DRM Accountbindung angefangen, und erst danach sind andere Publisher aufgesprungen (aber vielleicht irre ich mich da auch).
> 
> Als ob vor Steam die Publisher kein Geld mit PC-Spielen verdient haben, ich denke eher die kriegen den Hals nicht voll (so müßen sie dem Handel nichts abgeben).
> 
> Und so es ist eh "nur" der ehrliche der Dumme.




Jepp Half Life 2 und Team Fortress waren die ersten.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Spätestens wenn man merkt, daß das Game eben nicht läuft muß ein Umtausch drin sein. Es geht nicht darum, es für lau durchzuzocken.



Das ist doch juristisch gesehen eine völlig andere Baustelle. Der Hersteller/Händler haftet natürlich für Sachmängel, das hat mit einem Widerruf nichts zu tun.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. März 2015)

Kalumet schrieb:


> Wenn mein Erinnerungsvermögen mich nicht täuscht, hat Valve mit Half Live 2 mit DRM Accountbindung angefangen, und erst danach sind andere Publisher aufgesprungen (aber vielleicht irre ich mich da auch).


Es waren Vales Spiele und sie konnten damit tun und lassen was sie wollten. 
Der Verkaufserfolg von HL2 war nicht der Grund weshalb andere Publisher ebenfalls auf Steam rausgekommen sind.



> Als ob vor Steam die Publisher kein Geld mit PC-Spielen verdient haben, ich denke eher die kriegen den Hals nicht voll (so müßen sie dem Handel nichts abgeben).


Mit solchen Sprüchen kommen wir nicht weiter.



> Und so es ist eh "nur" der ehrliche der Dumme, von wegen Offline-Modus und so.


Offline Modus kann in diesem Zusammenspiel sehr wohl ausgenutzt werden ob du es glaubst oder nicht. Ich habe Verständnis für die Leute die gerne mehr Rechte haben wollen, aber leider zieht das genau so viele Leute an
die dieses System aufs schärftste ausnutzen werden.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Spätestens wenn man merkt, daß das Game eben nicht läuft muß ein Umtausch drin sein. Es geht nicht darum, es für lau durchzuzocken.



Systemanforderungen sind bekannt. Youtube und Google sind bekannt. Reviews sind bekannt.
Und sollte ein Spiel (kein Early Access) so scheisse programmiert sein dass es wirklich nicht funktionstüchtig ist oder falsche Produktbeschreibung vorhanden sind, dann gab es schon immer Geld-zurück-Aktionen und die wird
es auch weiterhin immer wieder geben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2015)

Verstehe ich das richtig? Ich habe also ein Rückgaberecht eines gekauften Spieles, dessen Rückgaberecht ich wieder zurückgebe, wenn ich während des Kaufes den Nutzungsbestimmungen zustimmen? Das ergibt doch gar keinen Sinn.  
Das klingt wahrlich wie vom Postillion erfunden.


----------



## Worrel (18. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mit dieser Änderung wurde aber auch etwas positives eingefügt was wiederrum hier keinerlei Beachtung geschenkt wird.
> 
> Auch wenn ihr die neue SSA nicht zustimmt kann man auf seine Spiele zugreifen. Das war damals nämlich nicht der Fall und man musste die neue Bedingung akzeptieren um Steam nutzen zu können.


Was interessiert mich oder Valve das Rückgaberecht von Titeln, die bereits schon länger als 14 Tage im Account sind? Da gibt es doch überhaupt keine Grundlage, da nachträglich was zu ändern?
Was an diesem Winkeladvokaten Schachzug positiv sein soll, kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Ich habe also ein Rückgaberecht eines gekauften Spieles, dessen Rückgaberecht ich wieder zurückgebe, wenn ich während des Kaufes den Nutzungsbestimmungen zustimmen? Das ergibt doch gar keinen Sinn.
> Das klingt wahrlich wie vom Postillion erfunden.



Bedanke dich beim Gesetzgeber 



Worrel schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich oder Valve das Rückgaberecht von Titeln, die bereits schon länger als 14 Tage im Account sind? Da gibt es doch überhaupt keine Grundlage, da nachträglich was zu ändern?
> Was an diesem Winkeladvokaten Schachzug positiv sein soll, kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.



hä?
Ich rede davon dass man früher die Nutzungsbestimmungen zustimmen musste um die Spiele überhaupt weiterspielen zu *können*. Solange man nicht mit den neuen einverstanden war, konnte man Steam quasi gar nicht richtig starten.
Jetzt kann man jede neue Bedingung ablehnen und man wird nicht mehr aus seiner Bibliothek ausgegrentzt wie vor 2 - 3~ Jahren.

Es ist aufjedenfall eine Besserung zu früher weil man gezwungen war die neuen SSAs zu akzeptieren bevor man weiterspielen wollte. Wer jetzt Valves "Rückggaberecht Politik" nicht hinnehmen möchte, obwohl sich nix geändert hat, der kann weiterhin seine Spiele bis dato spielen. Blöd wirds nur dann wenn man neue Spiele kaufen muss weil man auch somit automatisch die neuen Bedingungen akzeptieren muss.


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2015)

tut mir leid, ich weiß nicht, was valve von mir will: 



			
				STEAM schrieb:
			
		

> Durch Klicken auf "Kaufen" stimmen Sie zu, dass Valve Ihnen sofort den Zugang zu diesen digitalen Inhalten gewährt, ohne die vierzehntägige Widerrufsfrist abzuwarten. Sie verzichten damit ausdrücklich Ihr Widerrufsrecht.



vielleicht wärs doch langsam mal an der zeit, professionelle übersetzer zu engagieren, denen solche schnitzer sicher nicht unterlaufen würden.


----------



## Worrel (18. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> hä?
> Ich rede davon dass man früher die Nutzungsbestimmungen zustimmen musste um die Spiele überhaupt weiterspielen zu *können*. Solange man nicht mit den neuen einverstanden war, konnte man Steam quasi gar nicht richtig starten.
> Jetzt kann man jede neue Bedingung ablehnen und man wird nicht mehr aus seiner Bibliothek ausgegrentzt wie vor 2 - 3~ Jahren.


Es ist dir aber schon klar, daß das  was völlig anderes ist, ob Valve von sich aus die allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen frei nach ihrem Gusto ändert oder ob sie jetzt  das gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Rückgaberecht, bezogen auf einen konkreten einzelnen Kauf, versuchen umzusetzen?



> Es ist aufjedenfall eine Besserung zu früher weil man gezwungen war die neuen SSAs zu akzeptieren bevor man weiterspielen wollte. Wer jetzt Valves "Rückggaberecht Politik" nicht hinnehmen möchte, obwohl sich nix geändert hat, der kann weiterhin seine Spiele bis dato spielen. Blöd wirds nur dann wenn man neue Spiele kaufen muss weil man auch somit automatisch die neuen Bedingungen akzeptieren muss.


Wenn es bei dem konkreten Fall doch "blöd" ist, wo ist dann die "Besserung"?


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. März 2015)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Verbraucherzentrale (Bayern) über den Sachverhalt informiert und hoffe auf eine zeitnahe Stellungnahme.



find ich klasse  Freu mich schon auf eine News dazu^^


----------



## Loosa (18. März 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielleicht wärs doch langsam mal an der zeit, professionelle übersetzer zu engagieren, denen solche schnitzer sicher nicht unterlaufen würden.



Hm, also dieselbe Info wie bei Mobilfunkanbietern. Im Endeffekt haben sie ihre Verkaufspraxis damit einfach rechtlich abgesichert. Ich würd denen auch was husten, wenn ich nach einem Kauf noch zwei Wochen warten müsste um zu spielen, nur für den Fall, dass ich meine Kaufentscheidung vielleicht doch noch bereue.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es ist dir aber schon klar, daß das  was völlig anderes ist, ob Valve von sich aus die allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen frei nach ihrem Gusto ändert oder ob sie jetzt  das gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Rückgaberecht, bezogen auf einen konkreten einzelnen Kauf, versuchen umzusetzen?



Woher weißt du aus welchen Motiven sie irgendwelche Änderungen an den AGBs vornehmen? Arbeitest du in ihrer Rechtsabteilung?
Damals gab es eben einen großen Aufschrei als man die neuen AGBs akzeptieren musste um die vorhandenen Spiele weiterspielen zu können.

Dies hat man jetzt geändert aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ergo: Es ist eine Verbesserung zu früher weil man keine neuen AGBs zustimmen muss.
Rückggaberecht wird in unserer Digitalwelt noch lange ein großes Thema bleiben und ehrlich gesagt nervt mich dieses Thema so langsam 

Rückgaberecht wirds nachwievor geben bei bestimmten Spielen die eine extrem schlechte Qualität aufweisen bzw. falsche Produktwerbung gemacht wurde und somit viele Käufer betrogen wurden.



> Wenn es bei dem konkreten Fall doch "blöd" ist, wo ist dann die "Besserung"?



Weil neue Spiele eben unter dem neuem Gesetz stehen und man diese Vereinbarung akzeptieren muss wenn man Steam weiterhin in seinem vollem Umfang nutzen möchte.
Wer es nicht akzeptiert hat eben ein Steam welches vor dem neuem Gesetz entstanden ist.

Da Publisher ihre Spiele über Steam vertreiben sind sie automatisch an das neue Gesetz gebunden.

Fazit: Käufer und Verkäufer müssen den gleichen Vertrag vor sich liegen haben damit die Abwicklung gültig ist.
Da der Spieler es nicht akzeptieren möchte, hat er automatisch keinen Zugriff auf den Steamshop da dort die neuen Gesetze gelten.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. März 2015)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich anfangs auch Probleme mit dem Verständnis hatte und in Teilen auch nach wie vor habe.
> Mit so viel Dreistigkeit seitens Valve hatte ich ehrlich gesagt schlicht nicht gerechnet.
> So wie ich das jetzt sehe, ist das Ganze einfach nur eine gewaltige Farce: Valve versucht damit anscheinend eine EU-Verbraucherschutzrichtlinie (das Widerrufsrecht betreffend) zu unterlaufen.
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen aber sie halten sich ganz streng an das neue Gesetz und verarschen hier niemanden. Siehe diesen Beitrag von mir


doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...



Vor allem von den Magazinen erwarte ich eine gesunde Portion an Sachlichkeit bei solch einem empfindlichem Thema.
Vorher die Gesetze zu checken wäre erstmal sinnvoller gewesen und es war bis heute kein Geheimnis dass diese EU Änderung im Falle von Valve eigentlich keine Wirkung gezeigt hat und keine Änderungen angekündigt waren.

Hier wird so dargestellt als ob Valve mit Steam über dem Gesetz zu stehen versucht und das ist absolut nicht der Fall.
Mir ist vollkommen verständlich dass auch ihr im Kommentarbereich quasi privat unterwegs seit, aber dennoch wäre ich an eurer Stelle etwas vorsichtig wenns um Halbwahrheiten bzw. emotionalen Ausbrüchen geht.
Valve handelt hier absolut im Rahmen des Gesetzes.

Das was du hier mit Dreistigkeit, Farce und "versuchen eine EU-Verbraucherschutzlinie zu unterlaufen" beschreibst, ist streng genommen eine üble Nachrede wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Das EU Gesetz ist nunmal in Wirklichkeit anders als es nach außen hin verkauft wurde, das sollte man eher kritisieren


----------



## HowdyM (18. März 2015)

Die Leute hier im Forum wollen und werden nicht ihre Meinung ändern, das alles rechtens ist, was Steam da abzieht. Ausserdem werden wieder einmal alle Begriffe gemischt bzw gleichgesetzt. Das kann man den Leuten 1000mal erklären.....aber je mehr Wissen verfügbar ist, desto engstirniger beharren Leute auf ihrer Meinung.  Und sorry, dass selbst der Verfasser nicht mal das einschlägige gesetz nachschaut, und den Unterschied zwischen Rückgabe und Widerruf und Gewährleistung nicht erkennt bzw. erläutert, ist ein wenig armselig.


----------



## Worrel (18. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Woher weißt du aus welchen Motiven sie irgendwelche Änderungen an den AGBs vornehmen? Arbeitest du in ihrer Rechtsabteilung?
> Damals gab es eben einen großen Aufschrei als man die neuen AGBs akzeptieren musste um die vorhandenen Spiele weiterspielen zu können.


Gab's damals irgendeine spezielle nach Rechtsanpassung klingende Änderung? Nein? Also Ist der Grund auf Valve's Mist gewachsen.

Die aktuelle Änderung hingegen ist klar eine Wischiwaschi Aktion, die gar nicht offensichtlicher entsprechende Gesetze als Grundlage haben kann.



> Es ist eine Verbesserung zu früher weil man keine neuen AGBs zustimmen muss.


Das eine ist eine Anpassung der AGB, das andere eine Änderung im Ablauf des Kaufvorgangs. 
Das eine bezog sich auf Steam, das andere auf *einen *konkreten Vorgang.

Ich verstehe nicht, wie du darauf kommst, daß das vergleichbare Vorgänge wären.


----------



## Phagos (18. März 2015)

Wird mit der Vertragsabwicklung auf Wunsch des Verbrauchers vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist begonnen, erlischt das Widerrufsrecht, wenn der Verbraucher auf diese Rechtsfolge vor Vertragsschluss hingewiesen wurde. Soweit die aktuelle Rechtslage. Eine Widerrufsbelehrung - eine solche ist zwingend - darf jedoch nicht einfach in die AGBen eingebaut werden. Eine konkrete Belehrung kann so nicht erfolgen. Eine Widerrufsfrist beginnt nicht zu laufen. Und da der Verbraucher nicht vor dem Vertragsschluss auf die vorbenannte Rechtsfolge hingewiesen wurde, erlischt das Widerrufsrecht nicht. Diese Lösung wird mit Sicherheit nicht endgültig sein.


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. März 2015)

CptMonroe schrieb:


> Ähm das Fernabsatzgeschäft wurde nie abgeschaft nur so zur Info und umgehen kann man es auch nicht. Es war nie für Download Inhalte gültig


Natürlich wurde es abgeschafft, soll ich dir noch den entsprechenden Bundesgesetzblatteintrag zeigen oder reicht dir der Wikipedia? Die entsprechenden Regelungen sind halt da gelandet wo sie auch hingehören, im BGB. Und genau das ist das Problem was bei Themen auftritt, die Gesetze betreffen: Die Leute regen sich auf, obwohl sie nachweislich keine Ahnung haben von den Gesetzen und beharren auf ihrer Unwissenheit.

Und witzigerweise regen sich hier plötzlich alle über Valve auf obwohl Amazon und iTunes ähnliches machen. Ok bei denen erlischt der Widerruf mit der Beginn (Aus)Lieferung, aber das ist eine Marginalität die Valve vielleicht noch ändert.


----------



## Batze (18. März 2015)

Also eines ist Klar.
Valve macht das, was es rein rechtlich machen muss. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. So weit so gut.
Aber, und das verstehen hier wohl so einige Steam Pro Fanatiker nicht so richtig.
Valve tritt uns in den Hinter, ganz legal, indem es uns VOR Kaufabschluss unterschreiben lässt das wir auf eben jenes Rückgaberecht verzichten.
Rein rechtlich mag das alles legal sein, aber unter Kunden Freundlichkeit, auch in hinblick auf die katastrophale Support Kritik verstehe ich etwas ganz anderes.
Valve tritt uns hier als Kunden in den Allerwertesten und Scheißt nochmal kräftig drauf.
Wer da diesen Pissverein, auch nach folgendem Fred, dem Support Desaster und diversen anderen Mist Aktionen immer noch so super toll findet und nicht sieht was Valve da eigentlich macht muss wirklich mal zum Arzt und sich seine Fanatische Pro  Brille rausoperieren lassen.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gab's damals irgendeine spezielle nach Rechtsanpassung klingende Änderung? Nein? Also Ist der Grund auf Valve's Mist gewachsen.


Wie gesagt du arbeitest nicht in deren Rechtsabteilung und weißt nicht mit welchem Feedback sie sich auseinandersetzen müssen. Aus welchem Grund sie etwas in den AGBs verändern ist schlichtweg Valves Sache.




> Die aktuelle Änderung hingegen ist klar eine Wischiwaschi Aktion, die gar nicht offensichtlicher entsprechende Gesetze als Grundlage haben kann.


Sie haben Steam an das neue EU Gesetz angepasst das stimmt. Und dennoch lese ich nirgends heraus dass sie es machen mussten weil alle Steamgames nicht direkt unters neue Gesetz fallen.
Denn wenn es wirklich so ein heißes Gesetz wäre dann hätte Valve warscheinlich schon viel früher dieses Update gemacht oder nicht? Wir wissen es nicht.

Hier kann man sich zu tode spekulieren denn wir wissen nunmal nichts genaues.
Fakt ist aber dass die aktuelle Änderung die dem neuem EU Gesetz angepasst wurde. Egal ob auf freiwilliger Basis oder nicht.



> Das eine ist eine Anpassung der AGB, das andere eine Änderung im Ablauf des Kaufvorgangs.
> Das eine bezog sich auf Steam, das andere auf *einen *konkreten Vorgang.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, wie du darauf kommst, daß das vergleichbare Vorgänge wären.



Sag mal über was diskutieren wir hier eigentlich?
Die neue Regelung ist jetzt in der SSA drin und alles andere ist Wurscht.

Damals gabs eine SSA Änderung und man musste sie akzeptieren um auf die Bibliothek zugreifen zu können und heute bzw. seit 15.März braucht man sie eben nicht mehr akzeptieren um seine Spiele
weiterhin spielen zu können.

Wenn man aber neue Spiele kaufen möchte muss man dem neuem Hinweistext zustimmen.
Hiermit ist doch alles gesagt oder nicht? Die neue SSA gilt indirekt für alle weil nachwievor jeder Steam nutzt, aber explizit für diejenigen die einen neuen Kaufvertrag abwickeln. So seh ich das zumindest.
Früher hat man auch immer den aktuellsten AGBs zugestimmt wenn man Spiele gekauft hat nur zur Info.

Wenn man den Dienst in Anspruch genommen hat dann hat man automatisch den neuen Regeln zugestimmt. Jetzt wird das eben noch (zusätzlich) einzeln bei jedem Kauf hervorgehoben wegen der neuen EU Regelung.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Also eines ist Klar.
> Valve macht das, was es rein rechtlich machen muss. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. So weit so gut.
> Aber, und das verstehen hier wohl so einige Steam Pro Fanatiker nicht so richtig.
> Valve tritt uns in den Hinter, ganz legal, indem es uns VOR Kaufabschluss unterschreiben lässt das wir auf eben jenes Rückgaberecht verzichten.
> Rein rechtlich mag das alles legal sein, aber unter Kunden Freundlichkeit, auch in hinblick auf die katastrophale Support Kritik verstehe ich etwas ganz anderes.



Dein Beitrag strotzt nur so von Widersprüchen wenn du ihn mal durchliest.
Leute wie du verstehen nicht dass es gewisse Situationen gibt in denen Emotionen & Co. einfach keinen Platz haben und zwar dann wenn es um rechtliche Angelegenheiten geht.
Gerade erst VOR dem Kaufvorgang muss dieser Hinweistext aufploppen und Valve macht das genau so wie es das Gesetz haben möchte, damit niemand sagen kann " ich habs nicht gewusst! Ich wurde verarscht!"

Wer es lesen und akzeptieren kann, kann nicht im nachhinein behaupten er habe nix davon gewusst.

Das Feedback über den Support ist ein völlig anderes Thema als irgendein neues EU Gesetz, welches diesen Arschtritt erst in dieser Form möglich gemacht hat.
Man sollte lernen die Dinge etwas differenziert zu betrachten und nicht sofort alles in einen Topf schmeißen.

Du musst dich einer Meinung langsam anschließen. Entweder sie handeln korrekt wie es das Gesetz zulässt oder sie treten uns allen in den Arsch.. weil.. naja.. sie es anscheinend schon seit 10 Jahren machen und sich auch heute nix am Kaufvorgang ändert?

Wenn man der Meinung ist dass Valve seit dieser "Änderung" auf den Kunden scheißt dann war man immer der Meinung dass sie das tun.. naja das hat aber dann mMn. nix mit der aktuellen Änderung mehr zu tun.

Es gab nie eine Ankündigung dass sie Wunschvorstellungen umsetzen werden und somit das gesamte Konzept gefährden.


----------



## Saji (19. März 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Natürlich wurde es abgeschafft, soll ich dir noch den entsprechenden Bundesgesetzblatteintrag zeigen oder reicht dir der Wikipedia? Die entsprechenden Regelungen sind halt da gelandet wo sie auch hingehören, im BGB. Und genau das ist das Problem was bei Themen auftritt, die Gesetze betreffen: Die Leute regen sich auf, obwohl sie nachweislich keine Ahnung haben von den Gesetzen und beharren auf ihrer Unwissenheit.



Erbsenzähler. Ja, das FernAbsG wurde aufgehoben, Teile davon sind aber, stellenweise sogar wörtlich, ins BGB integriert worden und werden im Volksmund als Fernabsatzgesetz bezeichnet und im BGB selbst ist von Fernabsatzverträgen die Rede.


----------



## Shredhead (19. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Also eines ist Klar.
> Valve macht das, was es rein rechtlich machen muss. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. So weit so gut.
> Aber, und das verstehen hier wohl so einige Steam Pro Fanatiker nicht so richtig.
> Valve tritt uns in den Hinter, ganz legal, indem es uns VOR Kaufabschluss unterschreiben lässt das wir auf eben jenes Rückgaberecht verzichten.
> ...



Das Lustige ist hier jedoch, dass der Einbau dieser Klausel in die AGB eben nicht rechtlich einwandfrei ist. Kommt eben die nächste Welle an Abmahnungen und Gerichtsverfahren auf Valve und Sankt Gaben zu.
Übrigens, bei gog.com gibt es ein echtes Rückgaberecht, wenn das Spiel nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert.


----------



## Worrel (19. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die neue Regelung ist jetzt in der SSA drin und alles andere ist Wurscht.
> 
> Damals gabs eine SSA Änderung und man musste sie akzeptieren um auf die Bibliothek zugreifen zu können und heute bzw. seit 15.März braucht man sie eben nicht mehr akzeptieren um seine Spiele
> weiterhin spielen zu können.


Das ist doch jetzt nix neues, was jetzt erst eingeführt wurde. Du mußt dauernd irgendwo das SSA akzeptieren, wenn du Spiele bei Steam kaufst.

Und ja, diese Änderung steht auch in dem SSA, aber neu ist jetzt eben dieser Hinweis und die Bestätigung des Verzichts auf Rückgabe.


----------



## Batze (19. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ------



Das dich hier niemand mehr Ernst nimmt solltest du aber schon begriffen haben. Oder checkst du auch das nicht mehr in deiner Blindheit.
Jede Diskussion über Steam, mit einem solch verblendeten Fanatiker wie du es bist, der andauernd versucht irgendwelche Fakten zu verdrehen um Steam doch noch schön dastehen zu lassen ist verlorene Zeit.
Niemand hat was dagegen wenn man seine Meinung vertritt, aber bei dir ist es einfach nur Blinde Dummheit was du da des öfteren so von dir gibst.
Traurig ist nur, alle sehen es, nur du selbst bist der Einzigste der weiterhin Dumm bleibt. 
Noch nicht mal das gibt dir zu denken, so schlimm ist es schon mit dir. Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mal ganz ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, und das mit dem Arztbesuch war nicht nur so ein Satz, sonder ein Angebot der Hilfe für dich.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2015)

Batze ... mal ein wenig die Schärfe aus der Diskussion nehmen!

Meine Meinung und die Meinung von doomkeeper sind, vorsichtig formuliert, selten gleich, trotzdem sollte man seine Meinung und Ansichten respektieren. So wie wir erwarten, dass auch unsere Ansichten & Meinungen respektiert werden.


----------



## DDS-Zod (19. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> .......



Auch wenn ich dir in Bezug zu doomkeeper und Steam zustimmen (ich fange da schon gar keine Diskussion mit ihm an), sollte man nicht so agressiv sein und die Leute beleidigen.
Dadurch kannst du nicht erwarten das man dich in einer Diskussion ernst nimmt.

Andere Meinungen und Ansichten gilt es zu tolerieren.


PS: Sehe grade Rabowke war schneller.


----------



## Fuchx (19. März 2015)

*Einzige


----------



## SGDrDeath (19. März 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Erbsenzähler. Ja, das FernAbsG wurde aufgehoben, Teile davon sind aber, stellenweise sogar wörtlich, ins BGB integriert worden und werden im Volksmund als Fernabsatzgesetz bezeichnet und im BGB selbst ist von Fernabsatzverträgen die Rede.


Wir reden hier über Gesetze und genau das ist Erbsenzählerei angebracht. Wenn nicht sieht man sehr gut an diesem Thread was rauskommt. Ein Haufen Unsinn und unwahre BEhauptungen


----------



## doomkeeper (19. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist doch jetzt nix neues, was jetzt erst eingeführt wurde. Du mußt dauernd irgendwo das SSA akzeptieren, wenn du Spiele bei Steam kaufst.


Früher hatte man aber bei einer Ablehnung keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Spielbibliothek. Genau davon rede ich doch hier die ganze Zeit 



> Und ja, diese Änderung steht auch in dem SSA, aber neu ist jetzt eben dieser Hinweis und die Bestätigung des Verzichts auf Rückgabe.


Die im Rahmen des Gesetzes so eingeführt werden darf.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das dich hier niemand mehr Ernst nimmt solltest du aber schon begriffen haben. Oder checkst du auch das nicht mehr in deiner Blindheit.
> Jede Diskussion über Steam, mit einem solch verblendeten Fanatiker wie du es bist, der andauernd versucht irgendwelche Fakten zu verdrehen um Steam doch noch schön dastehen zu lassen ist verlorene Zeit.
> Niemand hat was dagegen wenn man seine Meinung vertritt, aber bei dir ist es einfach nur Blinde Dummheit was du da des öfteren so von dir gibst.
> Traurig ist nur, alle sehen es, nur du selbst bist der Einzigste der weiterhin Dumm bleibt.
> Noch nicht mal das gibt dir zu denken, so schlimm ist es schon mit dir. Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mal ganz ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, und das mit dem Arztbesuch war nicht nur so ein Satz, sonder ein Angebot der Hilfe für dich.



Ich verstehe nicht wie man so verzweifelt sein muss und seine Emtionen nicht im Griff bekommt 

Ich habe in keinem Satz Valve verteidigt sondern versuche sachlich zu erklären dass hier alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht weil es die Gesetze so erlauben.
Das hat mit meiner Einstellung zu Valve überhaupt nichts zu tun aber das würdest du verstehen wenn du mal zur Abwechslung einen konstruktiven Beitrag schreiben würdest.

Verstehe einer den wiederholten Versuch alles auf den peinlichen Fanboy abzuwälzen obwohl es hier um Gesetze geht  

Du bestätigst immer wieder dass konstruktive Gespräche dich überfordern und am Ende läuft es immer aufs gleiche hinaus. Bei solchen Ausbrüchen
solltest du lieber an die frische Luft gehen und anfangen darüber nachzudenken was es für einen Sinn macht, eine wildfremde Person im Kommentarbereich zu beleidigen 

Ich habe es immer wieder gesagt und sage es für dich nochmal deutlich: Ich suche keine Akzeptanz im Internet und erkläre meine Meinung i.d.R. immer sehr ausführlich.
Und wenn ich sage dass ich diesen Shitstorm nicht teile dann meine ich das auch so. Nicht weil ich von Valve überzeugt bin, sondern weil ich sachlich bleiben kann.

Alles ist beim alten geblieben und Valve hat sich dem Gesetz 100%ig angepasst. Wenn die Leute der Meinung sind dass Valve hier Mist baut dann empfehle ich ihnen nochmal diese Passagen durchzulesen.
Über Kulanz seitens Valve zu diskutieren ist absoluter schwachsinn und das liegt alles im Ermessen eines Unternehmens. Fordern kann man sowas gleich 2x nicht.

Wenn Leute wie du nicht in der Lage sind konstruktive Gespräche zu führen dann ist das nicht meine Schuld.
Hier gehts darum dass man Valve ein illegales Verhalten vorwirft und ich versuche lediglich zu erklären warum diese Kritik nichit legitim ist.
Man kann Valve dafür kritisieren dass sie nicht so kulant sind und darauf verzichten, aber Kulanz ist keine Basis für ein konstruktives Gespräch.. Nur Tatsachen zählen und keine unkontrollierten Gefühlsausbrüche 



> EU-Richtlinie 2011/83/EU Artikel 16 m
> 
> Die  Mitgliedstaaten sehen bei Fernabsatzverträgen und außerhalb von   Geschäftsräumen geschlossenen Verträgen kein Widerrufsrecht nach den   Artikeln 9 bis 15 vor, wenn
> 
> ...


----------



## Batze (19. März 2015)

Ich respektiere hier nun wirklich jeden, aber den Muss ich nun wirklich nicht mehr. 
Ist mir einfach zu Dumm sein fanatisches Gelaber und seine blöden Ausreden sobald es um Steam geht, das hat mit konstruktive Diskussion bei dem schon lange nichts mehr zu tun.
In anderen Threads sind seine Kommentare ja ok, aber wenn es um Steam geht hackt er total aus.

Und wie er sich jetzt wieder drauf stürzt, köstlich. 

Ach so, und das ich Valve rein rechtlich nichts vorwerfe, habe ich ebenfalls Kund getan.


> Valve macht das, was es rein rechtlich machen muss. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. So weit so gut.
> Rein rechtlich mag das alles legal sein



Also nix da mit, ich würde da nichts verstehen, und nicht konstruktives Denken haben um was es geht.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. März 2015)

Steam kassiert Rückgaberecht - Ist das erlaubt? - Stephan Mathé erklärt, warum Valve im Recht ist - Video - GameStar.de

Hier um euch auf den Boden der Tatsachen runterzuholen.


----------



## Batze (19. März 2015)

Niemand hat hier bezweifelt das Steam rein rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite ist.
Niemand will auch das Steam NACH Download einem ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht gewährt, da wären die ja schon Pleite weil man dann eben schnell mal den SP Modus durchspielt.

Man hätte es ja z.B. wie EA machen können.


> Du kannst Downloads vollständiger EA-Spiele (PC oder Mac) sowie teilnehmender Titel von Drittanbietern, die du bei Origin gekauft hast, gegen volle Erstattung des Kaufpreises zurückgeben. Du kannst die Erstattung innerhalb von 24 Stunden, nachdem du das Spiel erstmal gestartet hast, oder innerhalb von sieben Tagen ab dem Kaufdatum bzw. im Fall einer Vorbestellung innerhalb von sieben Tagen ab dem Veröffentlichungsdatum (was davon zuerst eintritt) beantragen. Und wenn du ein neues EA-Spiel innerhalb der ersten 30 Tage nach seinem Veröffentlichungdatum kaufst und es wegen technischer Schwierigkeiten nicht spielen kannst, die EA zu verantworten hat, kannst du eine Erstattung innerhalb von 72 statt 24 Stunden beantragen.





> Wenn du ein neues EA-Spiel innerhalb der ersten 30 Tage nach seinem Veröffentlichungdatum kaufst und es wegen Serverproblemen, Bugs oder aus anderen technischen Gründen nicht spielen kannst, die EA zu verantworten hat, steht dir mehr Zeit für die Rückgabe zur Verfügung. In diesem Fall kannst kannst du die Erstattung innerhalb von 72 Stunden, nachdem du das Spiel erstmal gestartet hast, oder innerhalb von sieben Tagen ab dem Kaufdatum bzw. im Fall einer Vorbestellung innerhalb von sieben Tagen ab dem Veröffentlichungsdatum (was davon zuerst eintritt) beantragen.


Sowas nennt man Kundenfreundlichkeit und genau darum geht es hier auch.

Das hätte Steam, wenn sie ja so nah am User sind auch machen können, aber das scheinst du nicht zu begreifen.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. März 2015)

Du hast dich eh schon längst mit deinem vorherigen Beitrag aufs schärfste disqualifiziert und hast eindeutig zu verstehen gegeben dass eine sachliche und konstruktive Diskussion nicht deine Stärke ist.
Du fängst an zu beleidigen wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen und für sowas habe ich kein Verständnis. Aber ich habe auch nix anderes von dir erwartet.
Heutzutage reicht ja schon aus nicht-contra-Valve zu sein um sofort die Fankeule auszupacken... 

Über Kulanz zu streiten überlasse ich lieber Leuten die sonst nix besseres mit ihrem Leben anstellen können.


----------



## Batze (19. März 2015)

Tja, da fehlen dir wohl die Worte, wenn man, wie du immer so schön meinst, mit Argumenten Sachlichkeit und konstruktiven kommt. Da ist dann Stillstand bei dir, und du schweifst aus. Aber war ja zu erwarten, deshalb auch egal was du dazu sagst.

Ach so.
Nichts dagegen wenn jemand Fan von einer Sache ist, habe kein Problem damit, im gegenteil.
Nur bei dir hat es ja nichts mehr mit Fan zu tun, sondern mit Fanatismus. Und da bin ich nicht der einzige der das so sieht.


----------

